# CPC Certified;Can't find a Job



## dpr1966

I'm here in St Petersburg Florida, and jobs are hard to come by.  Specially for a beginner trying to get in the field.  I've applied at every possible position in the medical field and without experience most won't even knowledge you.  I have worked hard to get this career going and I get the door shut on me.  Yes, I am CPC-A.....I need to put that on when I post for a position. Sorry for not putting this down.  Anybody reading this that has been through this please write to me.  Sometimes I get down but I know I have to keep on trying.  I have noticed several viewers in regards to this message and not one reply.  I know there are people out there that have been through this.  I really would like to hear from you.


----------



## hanlond

Were you already working in a billing and/or coding job?  Unfortunately, I am not.  I am in a more Admin role, and no one here seems to be offering Externships.


----------



## KatHopkins

If you are a CPC, not a CPC-A - you might try one of the remote coding agencies.    For example, TCN - The Coding Network is hiring speciality coders (3 years experience).  Look in the AAPC jobs database under location Virtual Office.


----------



## jillbutler

*CPC-A Not finding a job*

I also have a hard time finding a job as a CPC-A. I did my internship at the VA hospital in Omaha Ne. I still have not found one yet. I am currently going to school to get my bachelor's in health administration. If anyone can give me suggestions please let me know.


----------



## twizzle

*That first job*

dpr1966. I was in a similar position to you and am only just down the road in Bradenton so I fully understand your frustration. I was ready to throw the towel in. All the talk of coders being in high demand made the situation even worse. I just wanted that first job but everyone wanted experience. I saw my dream job advertised (Indeed.com I think) with a local billing company that I really wanted to work for. They wanted 2 years experience, preferably in cardiology,  and holding the CCS-P certification. I had none of those criteria but applied, got an interview, and got the job. My background helped I think, but I still had no coding experience so was delighted to get the job, which I love. I had my CCA certification through AHIMA ( I know this is the AAPC website) but it really is a very highly regarded certification within the coding arena and can be helpful for entry-level hospital coding jobs which you should also consider. I know Bayfront hospital is always advertising for coders.
Anyway, good luck in your search and don't give up. You just need a bit of confidence and that one lucky break.
Andy


----------



## kcorron

You are definitely not alone.  I am located in northeast Ohio, have applied for many positions, and not even an interview. I have not worked in the medical field at all, but I have business background.  I have even emailed questions to see if a internship could be possible. Why don't more facilities do this, the expense is totally on the individual.  I am not even given the courtesy of an answer.  I think that is unprofessional. But you need to keep trying and not give up.  I am working at trying to remove the " A" from my certification through AAPC.


----------



## gpjmommy2

*Exp CPC can't find a job*

I hear what you are saying and it is hard to get your foot in the door, but it is the same even for those of us with experience.  I have submitting apps like crazy to no avail.  Tha bad thing with me is that I don't have any inpatient experience.  I worked at a specilaty ASC & it was all outpatient and pretty much cut & dried, so I am also at a disadvantage even though I've been in the medical field for over 10 yrs, med assistant, med records & coding.  good luck!


----------



## gpjmommy2

*Exp CPC can't find a job*

I hear what you are saying and it is hard to get your foot in the door, but it is the same even for those of us with experience.  I have submitting apps like crazy to no avail.  The bad thing with me is that I don't have any inpatient experience.  I worked at a specilaty ASC & it was all outpatient and pretty much cut & dried, so I am also at a disadvantage even though I've been in the medical field for over 10 yrs, med assistant, med records & coding.  good luck!


----------



## rmickalich

I am RHIT, CCS and CPC certified with 7 years of experience and it is even hard for me to find permanent positions and the work tends to be slow within some remote companies in the areas that I am familiar with in coding.  

I have less than 6 months of experience in inpatient coding and that seems to be the area mostly needed.  gpjmommy2, I know exactly how you feel.  If someone was to offer on-the-job training within Michigan and Wisconsin areas, I would probably take it in an instance.  

I personally think that it also depends on your location.  I am located in such a rural area with nowhere to apply.  We have only 2 small local hospitals (bed-size of less than 35) and I am approximately 2 hours away from the city of Marquette in MI.  It seems like many Michigan hospitals are not willing to do remote coding and facilities that do offer remote coding jobs, require employees  to live within that state.


----------



## bpepsi4me@aol.com

*New Coder - No job*

I live near Warsaw, IN. The orthopedic capital and I cannot get a job as a CPC-A. They want prior experience, including the hospital. I have searched for intern jobs near me and have failed. All I can think of is that this is NOT the career for me. I need a job and if health care cannot see my integrity, strong work ethic, and reliability, I guess someone else will. Someone else will benefit from my skills and leadership. I know I can do it, just finding someone t give me the opportunity to show them is the difficult part. I work a part time job in retail currently. I have been doing this job for 3 years and have "out grown" the position. I was invited to work a pilot program with possibilites of management promotion. If this works, bye-bye health care career. I have to go where the money is, right?

I understand your frustration, I really do. Best of luck to you.


----------



## simply_me1971

I live in western Ky, outside of the Paducah area. I truly think this area is backwards, I am certified, with 3 months to go to remove my "A". In the area, it's the people that are not certified that get the good jobs. I went to work in Louisville just to gain some type of experience and thought it would help me land a job when I came back home. However, I am still being overlooked. Very depressing.


----------



## Lena825

*no jobs for CPC-A*

I have the same problem. I can't get a job. I feel that I wasted my time and money getting my CPC-A certificate.


----------



## simply_me1971

I also feel like I have wasted my money, time and energy.


----------



## bfontaine

Jobs are hard to come by in any field, let alone coding, right now because of the economy.  People just aren't hiring, and some of the business schools that have pushed coding curriculums have flooded the market.  Keep yourself open to any job in the medical field just to get your foot in the door.  Look for medical record clerks, switchboard, xray clerks...anything!!  Get on the inside and then start doing a great job at whatever you are hired to do and GET NOTICED!!  Tell them that you are a CPC-A and when something does open up, you should be considered above people off of the street.  Just don't forget to shine at whatever you do!!!


----------



## ceilb@att.net

Hi I am here in CT and finding no place to train. A note to all the coding jobs are being outsoursed to India.
I sent out 2 emails to the closest exterships to me got 1 reply and met w/them last week only to be told they are bring on 2 new clients and want to wait until March. Very very frustrating. I did 2 yrs of schooling to retool myself from the travel industry and no call backs. This email and apply online is very impersonal. This is what our country is going to being very impersonal.


----------



## ked2505

I'm near Augusta GA and have not had any luck here either. It's very frustrating. I know I need experience but how can I get experience? I just need someone to take a chance on me. If I can't do it, I'll walk away. Good Luck!!


----------



## mbrewington3

dpr1966 said:


> I'm here in St Petersburg Florida, and jobs are hard to come by.  Specially for a beginner trying to get in the field.  I've applied at every possible position in the medical field and without experience most won't even knowledge you.  I have worked hard to get this career going and I get the door shut on me.  Yes, I am CPC-A.....I need to put that on when I post for a position. Sorry for not putting this down.  Anybody reading this that has been through this please write to me.  Sometimes I get down but I know I have to keep on trying.  I have noticed several viewers in regards to this message and not one reply.  I know there are people out there that have been through this.  I really would like to hear from you.



You are DEFINITELY not alone. There are 500+ conversations about this situation on this website alone. I'm also a CPC-A and have applied numerous places. Graduated top of my class with a 4.0 GPA and Medical Billing/Coding degree from the technical school I attended. Still have not found a coding job. Still constantly looking for one. And I'll just keep applying until I break my way through. But don't give up... you are definitely not alone in this. I will say one more thing that I have found to be true the older I get; you never know where seemingly useless jobs might just lead you. Take anything you can get within the health field. You have to start out low on the latter.  Keep an open mind.


----------

